# Ernesto Colnago to visit SoCal



## Banningsbikes (Sep 5, 2007)

Registration opened today (Sept. 5th)! Ernesto Colnago will be visiting Banning's Bikes in Fullerton, CA on Sept. 30th (Sun) from Noon-2 p.m. This will be based on a first come, first serve basis with the first 60 people registered will be allowed in. We will have a Southern California Colnago Owners Club ride from 8 a.m. - 11 a.m. and lunch will be served (free of charge) at Noon. Call 714.525.2200 or go to [email protected] for more information.

Ernesto will be doing custom fitting's and Banning's will be offering discounts on orders taken that day.


----------

